

Your email. Reimagined. - pilo
http://pingapp.com

======
hardwaresofton
It's said time and time again - some kind of demo or tour of a version of your
product would be immensely helpful.

I don't know what your convergence numbers are, but I internet-guarantee they
would be higher than what they are now with some sort of
explanation/demonstration of what your service does.

If you're worried that people can steal your idea just from seeing a picture
of it/seeing it in action, then maybe the fruit you're reaching for should be
a little higher

------
jffry
Could you tell me a little bit more about you guys? Like, what do you do? Why
should I give you my phone number? Why not just get an email?

------
v1tyaz
Why link to something with no content?

